# Keep Lucy-Lu in your prayers



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Allie's Lucy-Lu is very sick and needs prayers. She's on an IV at hospital...please pray for her...rayer:

Lucy-Lu has Thrombocytopenia (ITP)


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Each time I read of a little one needing prayers because they are sick it brakes my heart. I don't believe in prayers because it reminds me too much of religion that I don't agree with, but that does not mean I don't care. I hope little Lucy-lu will get better soon.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Michelle - I'm so sorry to read this. Allie must be beside herself with Lucy sick again. I'm sending prayers and please let her know we're thinking about her. I hope that Lucy will be alright. :grouphug:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I will.She hadn't contacted me in a while but I'm glad she did to let me know Lucy-Lu is sick and needs us.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Prayers indeed for Lucy-Lu and Allie...


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I did try sometime ago to contact Allie on FB but she did not respond so Michelle let her know that I do believe in prayers & will be holding her up and asking God to make little Lucy-Lu able to fight this. Tell her too that I miss her here. Wishing her all the best!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear this....please keep us informed. I pray that she will be alright~~~:wub:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh no, I'm so sorry to hear that poor Lucy is sick again  I'll be praying for her for sure.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh Michelle, thank you so much. I didn't see your post before I posted mine. THANK YOU SO MUCH Michelle. The pain, heartache, the unknowing, is unbearable. We sadly have all been there. Prayer is so powerful and so much appreciated. THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I thought little Alex had this.. but I see Janine already posted. I do think I may have a file with some info and if I can find it will send it out to you. Meanwhile the prayers are going out. This is just so upsetting!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Maidto2Maltese said:


> I think that Janine's Alex had this so I messaged her to come read and offer any info she has on this.
> Meanwhile, I'll be praying !!


Thankyou so very much. Allie does well when she is with Lucy-lu, Her and her hubby and there at least twice a day, and/or how often the hospital lets her in and stays right by her dear girls side. Once leaving, and leaving Lucy-lu behind is SO hard, as you can imagine. Barron misses Lucy-lu so much. 

I love you all and can't thank you enough for your kind hearts. The hospital is doing really well by Lucy-Lu and Allie. Allie is by her side, unitl told it's time to go home, and even then she stays as long she can.

If okay, I would prefer, just at this point, because it is such a delicate situation, to PM me with whatever info or experience you have about this disease. It will help others in the future to post publicly of course, but just for right now, I would appreciate it so much as a PM. I hope you understand.

If you could see Lucy lu just days ago. Beautiful, smiling, adorable.

thank you for your prayers. I know Allie and her hubby truly apprciate it.

their babies are their world.

THANK YOU.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Oh dear, not another sick fluff. I hate when one of our babies are sick! Sending up prayers right now!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

allheart said:


> Oh Michelle, thank you so much. I didn't see your post before I posted mine. THANK YOU SO MUCH Michelle. The pain, heartache, the unknowing, is unbearable. We sadly have all been there. Prayer is so powerful and so much appreciated. THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
I'm so glad you posted those piccies. What a difference a couple days make in being well and then being sick.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I fanyone gets updates,let us know. Sorry I posted so short but I was cross posting this in other forums for more people to send their positive energy to help.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

michellerobison said:


> I fanyone gets updates,let us know. Sorry I posted so short but I was cross posting this in other forums for more people to send their positive energy to help.


Michelle, I will post every update I get. Allie got their at 6 pm. She was also there during the day, her and hubby. I am sure she is still there now.

She brought cotton shirts of Richards with his scent, shirts of her scent, and something of Barrons.

Any updat I get, I will let you all know immediately. This all was a huge shock.

Love you so much Michelle and all.


----------



## bentleybsmom (Sep 5, 2011)

lots of positive energy from bentleyb and myself.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

allheart said:


> Michelle, I will post every update I get. Allie got their at 6 pm. She was also there during the day, her and hubby. I am sure she is still there now.
> 
> She brought cotton shirts of Richards with his scent, shirts of her scent, and something of Barrons.
> 
> ...


 
Let her know how much we love her and Lucy-Lu and Barron and Richard...:wub: we're right here,hearts open.:wub:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

michellerobison said:


> Let her know how much we love her and Lucy-Lu and Barron and Richard...:wub: we're right here,hearts open.:wub:


Michelle, I absolutely will. It will mean so much to her. More than I can even explain.

Love you Michelle.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

How sad. I hope Lucy-Lu gets better soon. Allie must be beside herself with worry


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

It hasn't even been a whole year since Lucy Lu had her liver surgery. I remember it was just before Thanksgiving last year because Lucy and I had our surgeries on the same day. Mine was for liver cancer. And I had this dream while I was under that Lucy and I were laying next to each other and that the same doctor was operating on us and I told her to be brave, it would be OK. And she told me to be brave too. Lucy was wearing a beautiful pink satin nightgrown in my dream.  I have such a special place in my hear for little Lucy Lu. I know that Allie must be beside herself.

For those that don't know, Thrombocytopenia is a blood clotting disorder.

Sending prayers for Lucy Lu, for Allie and her DH and for Barron. Lucy, we're all pulling for you. Please be brave and get well again for me. I love you.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

After reading all the posts about this, it sounds very bad. My Alex was not hospitalized when he came down with this. But he also never had a liver problem. Alex had Idiopathic Thrombocetopenia, meaning they did not know what was the cause. I hope little Lucy-lu will get over this and if it is not related to her liver and has been diagnosed early on there is no reason she should not get over it. It brakes my heart hearing of those little ones being sick. There is a thread going on right now on FB about a little girl that has been bitten by ants and has a hard time pulling through.:smcry:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm sort of with Jane about "prayers", but sending loving thoughts and well wishes is very much the same thing, isn't it? Loving thoughts and well wishes for Lucy, loving thoughts and caring to Allie. Love is eternal...life is temporary.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear that she's sick, I'll be praying that she is better soon.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

My thoughts are with Lucy Lu


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I just posted in the other thread about Lucy Lu.
I sure will be thinking about her and Allie and saying a prayer.
Sendings hugs with that prayer.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

I thank you for your prayers. I got up to see if there were any updates. Allie got home from the hospital late. This will be the second day the baby is in the hospital. It kills Allie everytime she leaves her. We are trying to keep her as strong as possible. When she is at the hospital, oh she is so strong, and right into Mommy mode. So positive thoughts and prayers are so appreciated. I love you all dearly and passing on all the love and prayers to Allie. God love all of you.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Sending lots of prayers (((hugs)))


----------

